# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Ψηφιακά Κυκλώματα > Χρονοκυκλώματα >  >  msec timer switch με lcd

## panos318

Για σας παιδιά
ψάχνω ένα κύκλωμα να μετράει από 1ms εως 1 η περισσότερα δευτερόλεπτα  ανά 1 η μισό ms βήμα να είναι με pic και να έχει και οθόνη lcd
και τι θέλω να κάνη?:
να προγραμματίζω τον χρόνο και όταν πατάω ένα Μπουτον να ξεκινάει να μετράει αντίστροφα όταν μηδένιση να μου δίνη μια εντολή
εχω ψάξει αρκετά αλά επειδή τα αγγλικά μου δεν είναι τόσο καλά δεν βρήκα τίποτα αν γνωρίζει κανείς κανένα κύκλωμα θα είμαι ευγνώμων

----------


## panos318

κανείς ρε παιδιά?

----------


## bchris

Οταν βρω χρονο, θα κατσω να σου φτιαξω ενα σχεδιο.
Θα πρεπει ομως να το υλοποιησεις εσυ.

----------


## mariosm

> να μετράει από 1ms



Να μετραει με τετοιο βημα και να το δειχνει και σε οθονη ειναι αδυνατο 100%. Εκτος αν δεν καταλαβα καλα και θελεις την οθονη μονο για τις ρυθμισεις.

----------

SRF (23-11-12)

----------


## panos318

> Οταν βρω χρονο, θα κατσω να σου φτιαξω ενα σχεδιο.
> Θα πρεπει ομως να το υλοποιησεις εσυ.



βρες μου εσύ το κύκλωμα και θα το φτιάξω
ευχαριστώ

----------


## panos318

> Να μετραει με τετοιο βημα και να το δειχνει και σε οθονη ειναι αδυνατο 100%. Εκτος αν δεν καταλαβα καλα και θελεις την οθονη μονο για τις ρυθμισεις.



  θέλω να δείχνει την ρύθμιση που επιλέγω

----------


## bchris

Ποιο ειναι το μεγιστο που θες να μετραει?

----------


## SRF

> Για σας παιδιά
> ψάχνω ένα κύκλωμα να μετράει από 1ms εως 1 η περισσότερα δευτερόλεπτα  ανά *1 η μισό ms βήμα* να είναι με pic και να έχει και οθόνη lcd
> και τι θέλω να κάνη?:
> να προγραμματίζω τον χρόνο και *όταν πατάω ένα Μπουτον να ξεκινάει να μετράει αντίστροφα όταν μηδένιση να μου δίνη μια εντολή* 
> 
> εχω ψάξει αρκετά αλά επειδή τα αγγλικά μου δεν είναι τόσο καλά δεν βρήκα τίποτα αν γνωρίζει κανείς κανένα κύκλωμα θα είμαι ευγνώμων



Υπάρχει μια λογική ανακολουθία σε αυτό που ζητάς! 
Θέλεις να ΠΑΤΑΣ ΕΝΑ ΚΟΜΒΙΟ... και αυτό να μετράει ανάστροφα προς μηδενισμό... του 1ms ? Δηλαδή την ώρα που πατάς θα έχει μηδενίσει ήδη πριν καν αφήσεις το κομβίο! Μάλιστα το πας ακόμα πιό πέρα!  Να επιλέγεις και βήμα 1/2ms! 
1ms => 1000ΗΖ αναλογία συχνότητος! Δηλαδή θα πρέπει υποθετικά να μπορείς να πατήσεις το κομβίο σε χρόνο μικρότερο αυτού! Αν επαναλαμβάνεις συνεχόμενα τα πατήματα αυτό τι θα κάνει? Πρέπει να ανταποκριθεί σε όλα? Πρόσθεσε επίσης ότι πάτημα μπορεί να θεωρηθεί και ένα θόρυβος στην γραμμή του πλήκτρου αν αυτή δεν έχει ένα υποτυπώδες φίλτρο - καθυστέρηση ενεργο-απενεργοποίησεις της! Αυτό συνήθως είναι τέτοιο ώστε η επαφή μας αν δεν είναι κλειστή ηή ανοικτή για μεγαλύτερο χρόνο από > ~1/10" να θεωρείται ότι δεν ήταν έγκυρη η αλλαγή καταστάσεως της! Κατά το πάτημα... ή κατά την απελεύθερωση του κομβίου? Η εντολή που θα πρέπει να σου δωσει τι θα είναι?   
Αν αντί κομβίον μήπως εννοείς να σκανδαλίζεται από έναν παλμό εξωγενή τότε πάμε λίγο καλύτερα! 
Μάλλον κάτι πιό σύνθετο αλλά απλούστερο κατ' ουσίαν θέλεις να φτιάξεις... αλλά δεν το περιγράφεις καλά. 

Αν πεις τι θέλεις να κάνεις ίσως καταλήξουμε πιό ταχέως σε ένα συμπέρασμα το τι & πως θα γίνει!

----------


## chip

ή εννοεί να δείνει έναν παλμό τόσης διάρκειας όσο έχει ρυθμίσει.

----------


## bchris

Αυτο που καταλαβα εγω ειναι οτι θελει ενα χρονοδιακοπτη με ακριβεια ms.
Τωρα δεν πιστευω να θελει να το ρυθμισει στο ενα ms  :Mr. Green: 

Απλα θελει να μπορει να βαλει 1250ms h 1253ms...

Με βαση αυτο, σχεδιασα το παρακατω.
Αν σου κανει, αρχισε να το φτιαχνεις και σε λιγο καιρο θα σου εχω ετοιμο το HEX (ή μπορει να στο φτιαξει καποιος αλλος, αν εχει πιο πολυ χρονο απο εμενα ή ξερει πιο καλα απο pic)

panos318.jpg


YG:
Οπωε παντα, διορθωσεις, υποδειξεις, παρατηρησεις, ειναι καλοδεχουμενες.

----------


## panos318

Λοιπόν να πω πιο ξεκάθαρα τι θέλω:
θέλω να έχω ένα μπουτον το οποίο όταν το πατάω να δίνει εντολή στο pic να μου κάνει (high) μια έξοδο του για τα ms που του έχω ορίσει 
και θέλω να έχει ρύθμιση από 1 msec. μέχρι 1 sec. 
Ευκολονόητο είναι οτι δεν θα είχε εφαρμογή στο 1 ή στα 2 msec.Αλλά από κάπου πρέπει να ξεκινήσει η κλίμακα.
Thx Χρήστο για το σχέδιο.Όσο για το πρόγραμμα κάνω κι εγώ προσπάθειες.
ΑΑ στο σχέδιο πρέπει να προστεθεί ένα input

----------


## picdev

κανονικά πρέπει να το κάνεις με interrupt on change για τα κουμπιά και με timer,
πάρε μερικά pdf για τους timer για τη σειρά 16f

Μόλις πατάς το κουμπί  μπαίνει στη συνάρτηση του interrupt on change, 
εκεί ενεργοποιείται ο timer.
Ο timer θα προκαλεί interrupt κάθε   1msec.
Μέσα στη συνάρτηση interrupt  του timer θα αυξάνεις μία μεταβλητή που στην ουσία αυτή θα είναι και ο χρόνος λήξης του παλμού.
Η συγκεκριμένη μεταβλητή θα αλλάζει απο ένα ποτενσιόμετρο ή 2 κουμπιά.
Με ένα απλό έλεγχο "If a=1000 ",μέσα στη συνάρτηση interrupt του timer θα κάνεις low τον παλμό. (όπου a η μεταβλητή που θα ορίζει το χρόνο λήξης του παλμού )

Στο σχέδιο οι pull up αντιστάσεις μπορούν να βγουν και να χρησιμοποιηθούν οι εσωτερικές pull up!
Ελπίζω να βοήθησα

----------


## bchris

> Λοιπόν να πω πιο ξεκάθαρα τι θέλω:
> θέλω να έχω ένα μπουτον το οποίο όταν το πατάω να δίνει εντολή στο pic να μου κάνει (high) μια έξοδο του για τα ms που του έχω ορίσει 
> και θέλω να έχει ρύθμιση από 1 msec. μέχρι 1 sec. 
> Ευκολονόητο είναι οτι δεν θα είχε εφαρμογή στο 1 ή στα 2 msec.Αλλά από κάπου πρέπει να ξεκινήσει η κλίμακα.
> Thx Χρήστο για το σχέδιο.Όσο για το πρόγραμμα κάνω κι εγώ προσπάθειες.
> ΑΑ στο σχέδιο πρέπει να προστεθεί ένα input




Το input παλι τι ρολο θες να παιζει?

----------


## panos318

> Το input παλι τι ρολο θες να παιζει?



για το μπουτον

----------


## bchris

> για το μπουτον



Αρα το σχεδιο επανω σε καλυπτει, μιας κι εχει εισοδους και για το κουμπι που θα ξεκιναει και για το +/- του χρονου.
Δεν χρειαζεσε αλλη εισοδο.

----------


## bchris

Στο  .zip θα βρεις δυο αρχεια.
Ενα .asm κι ενα .hex
Το .hex το "φορτωνεις" στον MCU.
Το .asm ειναι για να εχεις κι εσυ τον κωδικα.

EDIT1:
Sorry, εκανα ενα μικρο λαθακι στο firmware, ανεβαζω σε λιγο το διορθωμενο.

EDIT2:
Λοιπον, στο 1scounter_v2.zip θα βρεις τα παραπανω αρχεια.
==> Χρησιμοποιησε 4MHz κρυσταλλο <==

----------


## panos318

Χρήστο σε ευχαριστώ πολύ !!!
βέβαια και όλα τα άλλα παλικάρια που ασχολήθηκαν με το θέμα
Το σχέδιο στο proteus το έκανες?
αν ναι στείλε μου το να το δω και προσομοίωση ευχαριστώ

----------


## bchris

> Χρήστο σε ευχαριστώ πολύ !!!
> βέβαια και όλα τα άλλα παλικάρια που ασχολήθηκαν με το θέμα
> Το σχέδιο στο proteus το έκανες?
> αν ναι στείλε μου το να το δω και προσομοίωση ευχαριστώ



Να`σαι καλα. 
Το σχεδιο ειναι με το proteus, αλλα τωρα ειμαι στην δουλεια (το proteus το εχω σπιτι).
Αν βιαζεσαι, τα εξαρτηματα φαινονται στο σχεδιο, οποτε μπορεις να το αντιγραψεις. 
Αλλιως περιμενε μεχρι το απογευμα που θα γυρισω σπιτι.

----------


## panos318

> Αυτο που καταλαβα εγω ειναι οτι θελει ενα χρονοδιακοπτη με ακριβεια ms.
> Τωρα δεν πιστευω να θελει να το ρυθμισει στο ενα ms 
> 
> Απλα θελει να μπορει να βαλει 1250ms h 1253ms...
> 
> Με βαση αυτο, σχεδιασα το παρακατω.
> Αν σου κανει, αρχισε να το φτιαχνεις και σε λιγο καιρο θα σου εχω ετοιμο το HEX (ή μπορει να στο φτιαξει καποιος αλλος, αν εχει πιο πολυ χρονο απο εμενα ή ξερει πιο καλα απο pic)
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 39245
> ...



Το pgc και το pgd τι είναι? στο σχέδιο

----------


## panos318

ναι ναι μην ανησυχείς όποτε μπορείς

----------


## bchris

> Το pgc και το pgd τι είναι? στο σχέδιο



Αυτα ειναι τα pins για το ICSP(για να προγραμματισεις τον MCU επανω στο board).
Αν θελεις να τον προγραμματισεις εξω, σε δικο σου programmer, τοτε δεν τα χρειαζεσαι.

Αν υλοποιησεις το ICSP, πρεπει να διαβασεις και το In-Circuit Serial Programming (ICSP) Guide

----------


## panos318

χρηστο το έκανα στο proteus αλά εχω ένα θεμα
όταν πατάω enter κάνει την κίνηση του αλά μου κάνει και reset στον χρόνο που εχω ρηθμηση
τη πρέπει να κάνω?

----------


## bchris

Κανονικα ετσι πρεπει να ειναι.
Μετραει το ποσο που του εχεις βαλει και μετα το μηδενιζει.

Δηλαδη μετα το καθε πατημα του ENTER, πρεπει να ξανακανεις την ρυθμιση.

----------


## panos318

ναι ρε φίλε αλά εγώ δεν το θέλω αυτό θέλω να βάζω μια φορά την ρύθμιση

----------


## bchris

Ε μα κι εσυ δεν τα λες ολα με την μια. Με το τσιγκελλι σου τα βγαζουμε, ενα-ενα.

Μηπως θες να το σωνει και στην EEPROM ωστε να το θυμαται κατα το power on?
Ισως θα ηθελες να κραταει στην EEPROM και ιστορικο των 10-20 τελευταιων ρυθμισεων.
Να βγαζει mean average απο αυτες ισως?

Κατσε και γραψε μεχρι και την παραμικρη λεπτομερεια για το τι θελεις να κανει και το πως θελεις να το κανει και βλέπουμε.

----------


## panos318

> Ε μα κι εσυ δεν τα λες ολα με την μια. Με το τσιγκελλι σου τα βγαζουμε, ενα-ενα.
> 
> Μηπως θες να το σωνει και στην EEPROM ωστε να το θυμαται κατα το power on?
> Ισως θα ηθελες να κραταει στην EEPROM και ιστορικο των 10-20 τελευταιων ρυθμισεων.
> Να βγαζει mean average απο αυτες ισως?
> 
> Κατσε και γραψε μεχρι και την παραμικρη λεπτομερεια για το τι θελεις να κανει και το πως θελεις να το κανει και βλέπουμε.



Ρε φιλε μην τσαντηζεσαι μονο αυτο θελω και σορυ για την ταλεπορια

----------


## bchris

Να λοιπον και το version3 του firmware, που δεν μηδενιζει τον counter.

Καλη επιτυχια με το project σου.

----------


## panos318

χρηστο είσαι άρχοντας σε ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ!!!!!!
Όταν το τελειώσω θα το ανεβάσω

----------


## bchris

> χρηστο είσαι άρχοντας σε ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ!!!!!!



Μπα, το forum αυτο ειναι αρχοντια.
Πριν γραφτω εδω δεν ηξερα ουτε το 1/100 απο αυτα που ξερω τωρα.

----------


## savas21

Χρήστο είσαι μεγάλος. Να σε ρωτήσω και εγώ κάτι, 1. Πώς θα γίνει να το σώνει και στην EEPROM ώστε να το θυμάται κατά το power on? 2. και πώς θα οπλίσω ένα reley 12v στην έξοδο ?

----------


## dade

Για να μην ανοίγω άλλο θέμα
Το pic16F628 & pic16F84A και ΑΤMEGA8 μπορούμε να  σβήσουμε το πρόγραμμα που έχουμε γράψει και να γράψουμε άλλο? Αν ναι με ποιο πρόγραμμα?
Τα έχω προγραμματίσει με σειριακό προγραμματιστή και με τα winpic & ponyprog

----------


## mariosm

> μπορούμε να σβήσουμε το πρόγραμμα που έχουμε γράψει και να γράψουμε άλλο?



Μπορεις να γραψεις το καινουριο με τον ιδιο τροπο που εγραψες το παλιο.
 Αρκει το παλιο σου προγραμμα να μη χρησιμοποιει το pin του reset σαν I/O pin.

----------


## dade

Ευχαριστώ φίλε

----------


## bchris

> Χρήστο είσαι μεγάλος. Να σε ρωτήσω και εγώ κάτι, 1. Πώς θα γίνει να το σώνει και στην EEPROM ώστε να το θυμάται κατά το power on? 2. και πώς θα οπλίσω ένα reley 12v στην έξοδο ?



1. Υπαρχουν εντολες (προφανως) που γραφουν στην EEPROM. Οποτε φανταζομαι μου ζητας να το διορθωσω ωστε να γραφει τον χρονο εγω. Δεν εχω αντιρρηση, αλλα θα περιμενεις 1-2 ημερες.
2. Relay μπορεις να οδηγησεις οδηγωντας πρωτα ενα transistor, και μετα με το εν λογω transistor το relay.

----------


## savas21

Δεν έχω πρόβλημα κανένα να περιμένω κ εβδομάδα δεν ξέρω να προγραμματιζω αν και θέλω να μάθω. Αν μπορέσεις διόρθωσε το! Σε Ευχαριστω πολυ πάντως!

----------


## bchris

Ετοιμος.

----------


## SRF

> *Σήμερα, 10:45*
> 
> 1. Υπαρχουν εντολες (προφανως) που γραφουν στην EEPROM. Οποτε φανταζομαι μου ζητας να το διορθωσω ωστε να γραφει τον χρονο εγω. Δεν εχω αντιρρηση, αλλα *θα περιμενεις 1-2 ημερες*.
> 2. Relay μπορεις να οδηγησεις οδηγωντας πρωτα ενα transistor, και μετα με το εν λογω transistor το relay.







> *Σήμερα, 16:30* 
> *Ετοιμος*.



Α, ρε bchris... τελικά όλοι οι άλλοι πρέπει κινούμαστε μάλλον με ταχύτητα μεγαλυτέρα του φωτός... αφού για εσένα περάσαν 1-2 ημέρες στις <6 ώρες του φόρουμ!!!  :Biggrin:   :Wink:

----------


## bchris

> Α, ρε bchris... τελικά όλοι οι άλλοι πρέπει κινούμαστε μάλλον με ταχύτητα μεγαλυτέρα του φωτός... αφού για εσένα περάσαν 1-2 ημέρες στις <6 ώρες του φόρουμ!!!



Αφ' ενος ειναι αναλογα με την δουλεια στο γραφειο.
Αφ' ετερου, ειμαι της αποψης τουι ειναι καλυτερα να ειναι η εκπληξη ευχαριστη.

Μιας που το εφερε η κουβεντα, ριξτου μια ματια δασκαλε, να μου(μας) πεις την γνωμη σου, τυχον βελτιωσεις κλπ.

----------


## savas21

Χρήστο καλησπέρα , σε ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ για τον χρόνο σου και όντως μου έκανες έκπληξη. Αλλά τώρα μόλις που το έτρεξα δεν αλλάζει ο χρόνος , παραμένει μηδέν με λίγα λόγια τα κουμπιά up και down είναι νεκρά. Υπάρχει περίπτωση να φταίει το proteus ?? Αλλά με την προηγούμενη version παίζει.

----------


## bchris

Οχι εκανα χαζομαρα εγω.
Αν το κανεις compile (το .asm) θα παιξει.
Αλλιως, αν δεν εχεις εργαλεια, θα ανεβασω αυριο το διορθωμενο.


Sorry.

 :Hammer:

----------


## savas21

Δεν έχω να το κάνω!!! Θα περιμένω αύριο μνμ σου. Ευχαριστω πολυ και πάλι.

----------


## bchris

Τωρα πρεπει να ειναι ΟΚ.


BTW, to Proteus εχει το MPASMWIN καπου στο directory του.
Εχει επισης δικο του source editor/debugger.

Αν θελεις να πειραματιστεις...

----------


## savas21

Χρήστο καλημέρα. Σε ευχαριστω πολυ. Όταν σχολάσω θα το τσεκάρω και θα σου πω. Θα πειραματιστώ αλλα θα σε ενοχλήσω πάλι πιστεύω ....

----------


## bchris

Ελευθερα.

Καλα πειραματα.

----------


## SRF

> Αφ' ενος ειναι αναλογα με την δουλεια στο γραφειο.
> Αφ' ετερου, ειμαι της αποψης τουι ειναι καλυτερα να ειναι η εκπληξη ευχαριστη.
> 
> Μιας που το εφερε η κουβεντα, ριξτου μια ματια *δασκαλε*, να μου(μας) πεις την γνωμη σου, τυχον βελτιωσεις κλπ.



Δεν ξέρω αν αυτό πήγαινε προς εμέ... ! Δάσκαλος ΔΕΝ είμαι σίγουρα... & ούτε επιδιώκω να γίνω κιόλας.  :Wink:  Πολλώ δε όταν όπως έχω γράψει και παλαιότερα ΔΕΝ ασχολούμαστε με PIC καθόλου!!! Οπότε τι γνώμη θε εκφράσω για κάτι που δεν ασχολούμαι και ούτε παρακολουθώ και τις εξελίξεις του (τι νέες εντολές, κλπ, υπάρχουν πιά). Οι PIC είναι σαν μη "υπαρκτοί" για εμένα...  :Biggrin:  Κατά τα άλλα σαφώς πετυχαίνεις να εκπλήσεις ευχάριστα με τις ανταποκρίσεις σου επί τέτοιων αιτήσεων... συνφορουμιτών... Αποδεικνύεις δε ότι ο χρόνος είναι σχετικός!!!  :Lol:

----------


## bchris

Ναι βρε Γιωργο, εχεις δικιο.
Σε μπερδεψα με τον αλλο Γιωργο (GeorgeVita)  :Mr. Green: 

Σχετικα με το "δασκαλικι" τωρα, αν αναλογιστεις οτι πριν απο 1 1/2 χρονο, δεν ηξερα ουτε το 1/10000 απο αυτα που ξερω τωρα, χαρην εσας (του forum εννοω), τοτε στα ματια μου ειστε δασκαλοι.

Ο δε GeorgeVita μου εχει λυσει παμπολλες αποριες επι των MCU, οποτε...

Δεν το λεω (το δασκαλε) για χλευασμο ή οτιδηποτε αλλο πλην αποδοσης σεβασμου.

Αν παρ`ολα αυτα σε ενοχλει, θα προσπαθησω να το θυμαμαι και να το αποφυγω στο μελλον.

 :Boo hoo!:

----------


## savas21

Χρήστο τα ίδια μου κάνει ακόμα δεν λειτουργούν τα κουμπιά και επισης όταν το ξεκινάω ανοίγει κολλημένο στα 65535ms

----------


## bchris

> Χρήστο τα ίδια μου κάνει ακόμα δεν λειτουργούν τα κουμπιά και επισης όταν το ξεκινάω ανοίγει κολλημένο στα 65535ms




Χμμμ.
Ασε να το κοιταξω και θα σου πω.

----------


## bchris

Λοιπον, το οτι ξεκιναει απο 65535 ειναι απολυτα φυσιολογικο (0xFFFF).
Αυτα ειναι τα περιεχομενα της EEPROM.
Πατα μια το επανω κουμπι και θα παει στο 0  :Smile: 

Μετα θα το γραψει στην EEPROM και θα ξεκιναει απο την τιμη εκεινη εφ' εξης.

Ανεβαζω το δοιρθωμενο firmware (καταραμενο copy/paste).

PS
Φανταζομαι οτι χρησιμοποιεις το κυκλωμα του thread ετσι?

----------


## savas21

Καλημέρα Χρήστο . Χρησιμοποιώ το κύκλωμα ακριβώς όπως έχεις ανεβάσει . Θα πάω σπίτι το μεσημέρι και θα το ξανατρεξω... Και ενημερώνω . Ευχαριστω κ πάλι

----------


## savas21

Χρήστο καλησπέρα. τελικά δουλεύει μια χαρά στο proteus . σε ευχαριστώ πολύ αν και σε παίδεψα λιγάκι.

----------


## bchris

No prob.

Πες μας οταν το φτιαξεις και αληθινο.

----------


## savas21

φωτογραφία (1).jpgφωτογραφία (2).jpgφωτογραφία.jpg

----------


## savas21

Καλησπέρα !!! έφτιαξα το κυκλωματάκι όπως θα δείτε και στις φωτογραφίες αλλά μια δουλεύει και μια όχι . και όταν δουλεύει αργεί πάρα πολλή . Επίσης όταν του αλλάζω χρόνο κολλάει και στην οθόνη αντί να μου εμφανίζει τον χρόνο μου δείχνει τετράγωνα κουτάκια τι μπορεί να φταίει βρε παιδιά ???

----------


## savas21

Το μόνο διαφορετικό που έχει από το κύκλωμα του Χρήστου είναι το ic 7414 γιατί δεν βρήκα και έβαλα το ic sn74hct14n το οποίο μου είπαν ότι κάνει και στον κρύσταλλο αντι για 20p έβαλα 22p πυκνωτή . Το τροφοδοτικό είναι 5v 500mA , επίσης έβαλα ένα trimmer 4k7 για contrast για την οθόνη και ένα τρανζίστορ 2Ν2222Α για το relay.

----------


## bchris

Για αρχη βαλε ενα ζευγαρι 10μF & 100nF στο Vcc του SN74HCT14N.

Βασικα το καλωδιομανι αυτο πιο πολυ για κατι "λαμπατο" θα μου εκανε παρα για μC.
Κοιτα για τιποτα βραχυκυκλωματα, ασε να μας πει και κανας πιο εμπειρος την γνωμη του...

----------


## savas21

χαχαχα τι να κάνω ρε Χρήστο αφού έτσι μου βγήκε... όσο για βραχυκυκλώματα το έχω ψάξει πολλές φόρες όλα καλά μου δείχνουν. Τώρα όσο για το ζευγάρι που λες όπως έχω τους 2 10μF & 2 100nF να βάλω παράλληλα άλλους τόσους??

----------


## bchris

Να τους βαλεις οσο πιο κοντα γινεται στο ολοκληρωμενο (και στο pic και στο 7414). Δεν χρειαζεται να ειναι ΜΚΤ. Απλοι κερμικοι μια χαρα ειναι.

Και κατι αλλο: Τις δοκιμες τις εκανες με το relay επανω? Αν ναι, δοκιμασε χωρις.
Επισης δεν προσεξα, διοδιο στο relay εχεις βαλει?

----------


## savas21

εχω βάλει την 1N4148 . τις δοκιμές τις έκανα χωρίς το relay για αυτόν τον λόγο έβαλα και το jumper

----------


## savas21

Χρήστο τους έβγαλα τους πυκνωτές από εκεί που ήταν και έβαλα ένα ζευγάρι δίπλα από το 7414 και το άλλο ζευγάρι δίπλα από το μΕ στο vcc αλλά πάλι τίποτα κολλάει . υπάρχει περίπτωση να μην έχει μπεί σωστά το πρόγραμμα στον μΕ??

----------


## bchris

> Χρήστο τους έβγαλα τους πυκνωτές από εκεί που ήταν και έβαλα ένα ζευγάρι δίπλα από το 7414 και το άλλο ζευγάρι δίπλα από το μΕ στο vcc αλλά πάλι τίποτα κολλάει . υπάρχει περίπτωση να μην έχει μπεί σωστά το πρόγραμμα στον μΕ??




Δεν νομιζω, το mplab κανει verify μετα απο καθε program, αλλα κανε το αλλο ενα compile/build και program καλου-κακου.
Δεν νομιζω να ειναι εκει το θεμα ομως.

----------


## savas21

Καλήμερα χρηστο . εγώ δουλεύω το pic kit 2 v2.60 το mplab δεν το ξέρω να το δουλεύω . ακόμα μου έκανε και άλλο ένα κουλό όταν δούλεψε πάλι για λίγο πάτησα το enter και έκανε αντίστροφη μέτρηση όσο το πατούσα και δεν έκανε επαναφορά. ενώ στο proteus το πατάω μια και κάνει αντίστροφη μέτρηση μόνο του και αφού τελειώσει επανέρχεται στον χρόνο που έχω ορίσει μάλλον κάτι παίζει με τον μΕ.

----------

